# Samba, nur Root hat Schreibrechte



## ByeBye 46085 (7. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe da ein  kleines Problem mit der unter Linux eingebundenen Windowsshare. Es können zwar alle User die Daten in der Share betrachten und herunterladen, doch nur Root ist berechtigt Daten hochzuladen und veränderte zu in der Share zu speichern.

Was muss ich im fstab Enitrag ändern um den normalen Usern auch Schreibrechte zu geben?

Hier mein fstab Eintrag, wurde mit Mandrake-Kontrolzentrum ertelt und von mir veräbdert (richtige GID):

```
//192.168.0.2/f /samba smbfs user,credentials=/etc/samba/auth.192.168.0.2.chief,gid=users 0 0
```

g chief


----------



## RedWing (7. August 2004)

Versuch mal noch die Option rw mit an deine mount Options anzuhängen.
Ansonsten schau auch mal wer Gruppen und User Eigentümer deines mount points ist, wenn nötig aändre ihn und gib der Gruppe/dem User die nötigen Rechte...
Sind auch alle Rechte auf dem Windowsserver vergeben?

Gruß

RedWing


----------

